# Looking to buy a skiff, any advice?



## Dorian Acosta (May 5, 2020)

Hey guys 
I’ve been looking to getting a skiff. The companies I've been looking at are skimmer skiffs and salt marsh. I wanted to know if someone could give me more info and pricing on these or if someone has any other suggestions. My purpose for having this is to fish docks, the flats, and flamingo. My budget is around 10k, but I am willing to spend a little more

Thank you


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

My advice would be to call those builders up and talk to them about what you want in a skiff (or hang out here for a few years). They are just regular folks and happy to talk about their boats. They may have a line on used boats as well.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Yes definitely call Ankona! Not your usual buzzard type salesperson. They will help you design the skiff you want in the price range you want.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Buy used. Have your cash ready and be willing to drive a bit to pick the boat up. I went from Central NC to south of Miami and back in 36 hours to get my skiff. Got a crazy good deal on what I think is an awesome boat. For just over half your budget I got my 85 Hewes with a 130 2 stroke Yamaha and trailer. I'm about to drop $3K on a new Motorguide Xi5 GPS 24v with new batteries and all, and I'll still be under $10K.


----------

